# MRTG und SNMP wie installieren?



## s3993 (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo leute, ich habe jetz geschlagene 2 Wochen versucht auf Suse 9.2 MRTG mit SNMP zum laufen zu bringen aber leider nur mit dem Erfolg , das ich jetzt neu installieren muss, da ich nicht mehr weiss, was ich überall geändert habe.

Bevor einer fragt, ja, ich habe die Forensuche verwendet und leider nix gefunden.

1. Was will ich eigentlich?

Ich habe vor, bei uns in der Firma, einen extra Server aufzustellen, der das Komplette Netz überwacht mit MRTG. Es sind ca 1000 Rechner im Netz und ich möchte mit dem Tool nicht jeden Rechner einzeln auslesen, um Gottes Willen, ich habe vor die ganzen Router abzufragen. Wichtig ist, das ich mir die ganzen IP Adressen anzeigen lassen kann, der Traffic ist auch wichtig. es wäre absolut gigantisch genjal, wenn ich die Werte in eine Datenbank reinschreibenlassen könnte. Ich habe auch schon mit diversen webtools versucht das zu realisieren aber das hat alles nocht geklappt, da ich glaube das mein MRTG oder SNMP nicht richtig funktioniert haben.

Habt ihr bitte bitte eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung für mich oder einen Link aber bitte postet mir jetzt  nicht den Link von http://www.mrtg.org, mit der Seite kann ich nichts anfangen, hab mich genau an die Anleitung da gehalten und das resultat war, das nichts ging.

Wäre auch schön, wenn mir mal einer genau erklären könnte, was ich in die snmp.conf eintragen muss, muss da die ip des rechners rein, der den Router auslesen will, sprich auf ihn zugreift oder muss da die ip des routers selber rein (ich denke das da die ip des zugreifenden rechners, wo das mrtg drauf läuft rein muss aber ich bin mir da leider nicht sicher)
das zweite ist, die Community z.B. publich, die ich in der snmp.conf angeben muss, woher weis er, ob der rechner der zugreift, in der community ist, muss ich die auf dem zugreiufendem rechner noch irgendwo eingeben, wenn ja wo?

Welches BS sollte ich eurer Meinung nach nehem, mir ist es eigentlich egal, wenn einer Anleitung für mich hat, die auf ein bestim mtes BS zugeschnitten ist, dann würd ich das BS installieren. Zur Zeit läuft bei mir SuSE 9.2 (Linux version 2.4.29 (root@rmaster00) (gcc version 3.2) #3 SMP Tue Feb 15 01:47:49 CET 2005)

Ich flehe euch an, bitte bitte helft mir, ich verzweifle hier.

Also ich fasse nochmal zusammen:

Welches Betriebssystem (BS) soll ich nehmen?
Was brauche ich zusätzlich noch an  Programmen (auser SNMP und MRTG)?
Bitte Bitte eine gnaue schritt für schritt Anleitung für das BS welches ihr mir empfehlt.
Bitte auch eine Anleitung zur nutzung von MIB's in SNMP. 


Ich glaub jetzt hab ich erstmal genug geschrieben.
Ich danke euch schon mal jetzt für eure Unterstützung.

Gruß s3993


----------



## imweasel (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,

also eine genaue Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung kann man dir hier sicherlich nicht geben.

Dazu ist es einfach zu Umfangreich was du vorhast. Mach eins nach dem anderen...



> Welches Betriebssystem (BS) soll ich nehmen?


Wofür? Für MRTG? Da nimm am besten Linux... egal welche Distribution.


> Was brauche ich zusätzlich noch an Programmen (auser SNMP und MRTG)?


Kommt darauf an, was du vorhast. Wenn du das ganze z.B. in deine DB schreiben möchtest brauchst du mal mindestens eine DB und einen dafür passenden Client.


> Bitte Bitte eine gnaue schritt für schritt Anleitung für das BS welches ihr mir empfehlt.


Die gibts im Netz zu 1000. Erklär uns lieber wo dein(e) Problem(e) liegen.


> Bitte auch eine Anleitung zur nutzung von MIB's in SNMP.


Ich würde dir Vorschlagen du solltest erstmal dein MRTG zum laufen bekommen und dann den nächsten Schritt machen.


----------



## s3993 (8. Juni 2005)

danke für deine antwort

so ich habe jetzt mal auf meiner Suse 9.2 (kernel 2.6) mrtg und snmp zum laufen gebracht.

funktioniert scheinbar ganz gut.

wenn ich "snmpwalk -v 1 -c egal ipadresse" eingebe, zeigt er mir was snmp auf dem entfernten rechner alles ausliest

hier ein kleiner auszug:


system.sysDescr.0 = Linux stube 2.6.8-24.10-default #1 Wed Dec 22 11:54:27 UTC 2004 i586
system.sysObjectID.0 = OID: enterprises.8072.3.2.10
system.sysUpTime.0 = Timeticks: (6596) 0:01:05.96
system.sysContact.0 = Sysadmin (root@localhost)
system.sysName.0 = stube
system.sysLocation.0 = Server Room
system.sysORLastChange.0 = Timeticks: (5) 0:00:00.05
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORID.1 = OID: ifMIB
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORID.2 = OID: .iso.org.dod.internet.snmpV2.snmpModules.snmpMIB
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORID.3 = OID: tcpMIB
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORID.4 = OID: ip
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORID.5 = OID: udpMIB
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORID.6 = OID: .iso.org.dod.internet.snmpV2.snmpModules.snmpVacmMIB.vacmMIBConformance.vacmMIBGroups.vacmBasicGroup
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORID.7 = OID: .iso.org.dod.internet.snmpV2.snmpModules.snmpFrameworkMIB.snmpFrameworkMIBConformance.snmpFrameworkMIBCompliances.snmpFrameworkMIBCompliance
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORID.8 = OID: .iso.org.dod.internet.snmpV2.snmpModules.snmpMPDMIB.snmpMPDMIBConformance.snmpMPDMIBCompliances.snmpMPDCompliance
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORID.9 = OID: .iso.org.dod.internet.snmpV2.snmpModules.snmpUsmMIB.usmMIBConformance.usmMIBCompliances.usmMIBCompliance
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORDescr.1 = The MIB module to describe generic objects for network interface sub-layers
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORDescr.2 = The MIB module for SNMPv2 entities
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORDescr.3 = The MIB module for managing TCP implementations
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORDescr.4 = The MIB module for managing IP and ICMP implementations
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORDescr.5 = The MIB module for managing UDP implementations
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORDescr.6 = View-based Access Control Model for SNMP.
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORDescr.7 = The SNMP Management Architecture MIB.
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORDescr.8 = The MIB for Message Processing and Dispatching.
system.sysORTable.sysOREntry.sysORDescr.9 = The management information definitions for the SNMP User-based Security Model.
.
.
.
.
.

soweit so gut, jetzt würde ich gern z.B. diese Parameter hier auslesen:
.
.
.
host.hrStorage.hrStorageTable.hrStorageEntry.hrStorageType.2 = OID: host.hrStorage.hrStorageTypes.hrStorageRam
host.hrStorage.hrStorageTable.hrStorageEntry.hrStorageType.3 = OID: host.hrStorage.hrStorageTypes.hrStorageVirtualMemory
host.hrStorage.hrStorageTable.hrStorageEntry.hrStorageType.4 = OID: host.hrStorage.hrStorageTypes.hrStorageFixedDisk
host.hrStorage.hrStorageTable.hrStorageEntry.hrStorageType.5 = OID: host.hrStorage.hrStorageTypes.hrStorageFixedDisk
.
.
.
wie muss ich das in der mrtg.cfg angeben, etwa so

Target[speicher_1]: hrStorageFixedDisk.5&hrStorageType.5:egal@ipadresse

das scheint nicht zu gehen.

desweiteren würde ich mir gern nur die Zahlenwerte fürs erste ausgeben lassen und nicht die grafik wobei ich auf die grafik auch nicht komplett verzichten möchte.

Habe eine mysql datenbank und php installiert, läuft auch super, wie bekomme ich es hin, das er mir da die werte , die mrtg ausliest, einträgt.

Betsen dank für eure hilfe.

PS: kann bei mir auf dem system keine mib files finden, wo bekomme ich die her und wohin muss ich die copieren?

mfg s3993


----------

